# zune oder ipod?



## sympathisant (22. November 2009)

wenn ich nach der tabelle gehe

http://www.zune-info.de/18-0-vergleich-ipod.html

ist klar der zune player besser. wie ist eure meinung?


mir kommt es in erster linie auf ne einfache bedienbarkeit an.


----------



## Hackseputt (22. November 2009)

also mit nem iPod hast du grandios Bedinbarkeit... hab selbst einen. Das andere Gerät kenne ich zwar nicht, bin mit meinem iPod aber höchst zufrieden. Kannst vieles Damit machen,
- im I-net surfen
- auf youtube videos angucken,
- Spiele runterladen (das WoW-Arsenal ftw)
- Spiele spielen^^
- Musik hören
- Musik über iTunes direkt aufs Gerät runterladen 
- verschiedene kostenlose Podcasts kostenlos runterladen(oder direkt im Shop anhören/anschauen) wie z.b.: Buffed-Cast oder Swicht Reloded
-nützliche Apps(Programme) runterladen (teilweise Kostenlos) wie z.b. dict.cc Englisch-Deutsch Wörterbuch oder Bussfahrplan für ganz Deutschland, icq
- du kannst Videos vom Rechner aufn iPod laden und in hervorragender Qualität anschauen
- das selbe gilt für Bilder
- du hast verschiedene Organizer Programme wie: Kalender, Wetter, Kontakte, Karten, Aktien, Notizen, Rechner, Uhr
- kannst über extra angepasstes App E-Mails anschauen und verschicken(so ähnlich wie Outlook)
- deine Tastatur ist anfangs zwar etw. gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber nach 1-2 Tagen kannst du damit richtig gut schreiben (gibt alle möglichen Zeichen auch Accents)
- kannst mit Apps auf Seiten wie z.B Facebook, Schülervz, Studivz,...
- jetzt neu mit 3.1 (auf neugekauften Geräten vorinstalliert) Past und Copy funktion und Peer-to-Peer Spielen

falls ich irgendwas vergenssen haben sollte, sagts bitte dann nehme ichs hier in die Liste auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: First !!!111elfelf


----------



## Bloodletting (22. November 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> P.S.: First !!!111elfelf



Jau, besser Lesen.
Es geht hier um MP3-Player, nicht um dumme Handys.

EDIT: Achja, falsches Forum.


----------



## sympathisant (22. November 2009)

letztendlich gehts nur ums musik hören. der rest ist mir relativ egal .. und ich such n leicht zu bedienenden mp3-player. man sollte halt vernünftig durch die ordner scrollen navigieren können. werd mir den ipod nano mal ansehen ... 

@Bloodletting: wohl wahr.


----------



## Bloodletting (22. November 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> letztendlich gehts nur ums musik hören. der rest ist mir relativ egal .. und ich such n leicht zu bedienenden mp3-player. man sollte halt vernünftig durch die ordner scrollen navigieren können. werd mir den ipod nano mal ansehen ...
> 
> @Bloodletting: wohl wahr.



Ich empfehle dir einen IPod Classic 120GB. 
Da passt wirklich alles rauf. 
Er hat zwar manchmal ein bisschen Macken, ist aber sonst echt prima.
Und Videos kannste auch raufpacken.

Und zur großen Not kannste den als extrerne Festplatte benutzen.^^


----------



## Deathstyle (22. November 2009)

Willst du nur einen Mp3 Player?
Dann: http://www.cowon-germany.com/?page=product&id=4


+ Leichte zu bedienen
+ hammer Soundqualität und weit lauter als der iPod (hatte noch nicht die Gelegenheit den Zune auszuprobieren)
+ extrem hohe Laufzeit
+ günstig
- weniger Schnick Schnack (Wlan etc.)
- nur 16 GB


----------



## Thoor (22. November 2009)

Ich empfehle den Itouch... genial, Internet, Videos, Fotos, Musik, Podcast, allerlei nützliche Apps gekoppelt mit genialer Qualität


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. November 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Jau, besser Lesen.
> Es geht hier um MP3-Player, nicht um dumme Handys.


er meint wohl den Ipod touch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. November 2009)

Hol dir nen iPod touch...da hast du viel mehr von, als von einem "normalen" MP3 Player! Hackseputt hat eigentlich schon alles aufgezählt ^^


----------



## Thoor (22. November 2009)

Ich empfehle den Itouch... genial, Internet, Videos, Fotos, Musik, Podcast, allerlei nützliche Apps gekoppelt mit genialer Qualität

sry lag :<


----------



## Death_Master (22. November 2009)

Hol dir den Nano, der touch wirkt nicht mehr so cool..


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2009)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Hol dir den Nano, der touch wirkt nicht mehr so cool..


jemand mit deinem ava muss es wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jemand mit deinem ava muss es wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lass ihn! er wurde schon oft genug wegen seinem Ava gedisst, verdient! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Death_Master (22. November 2009)

Alter, ich weiß es, ich habe 7 iPods!


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2009)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Alter, ich weiß es, ich habe 7 iPods!


und ne brille mit nem kaugummi...


----------



## Death_Master (22. November 2009)

Nein, das ist kein Kaugummi, du hast ja keine Ahnung.


----------



## Ogil (22. November 2009)

Wenn Du einen Festplattenplayer suchst (also einen Player mit richtig viel Platz), kommst Du um den iPod Classic nicht rum (gibt nur wenige Festplattenplayer und der Rest ist im Normalfall teurer als der iPod).

Suchst Du einen "normalen" mp3-Player mit Flashspeicher (bis zu 32G, gibt es recht viel Auswahl. Neben dem iPod (Apple) und Zune (Microsoft) noch den ZEN (Creative) und viele mehr. Bei der am Anfang verlinkten Seite waere ich vorsichtig - wenn die schon Zune-Info heisst, ist es irgendwie klar, dass dieser auch im Vergleich besser abschneiden wird.

PS: Uebrigens ist mittlerweile der Zune HD erhaeltlich - der ist eher mit dem iPod Touch zu vergleichen.


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2009)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Hol dir den Nano, der touch wirkt nicht mehr so cool..


Weil der Nano nun ne Kamera hat? X)


----------



## Death_Master (22. November 2009)

Nur einer der Gründe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2009)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Nur einer der Gründe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dafür fehlen ihm die teilweise wunderbaren apps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Death_Master (22. November 2009)

Apps machen nur Süchtig, sieht man doch jeden Tag in der Schule.
Die Schüler spielen nurnoch mit ihren Handys und widmen sich nicht mehr dem Unterricht.


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2009)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Apps machen nur Süchtig, sieht man doch jeden Tag in der Schule.
> Die Schüler spielen nurnoch mit ihren Handys und widmen sich nicht mehr dem Unterricht.


Ist doch Ihre Sache und Ihre Bildung am Ende, das kann dir ja egal sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Death_Master (22. November 2009)

Ich möchte nur nicht irgendwelchen gleichgültigen Idioten ihr viel zu niedriges Arbeitslosengeld finanzieren ^^


----------



## Hackseputt (22. November 2009)

@Death_Master:
hey ich hab einen und meine freund spielen immer mit ihm, aber nur in den Pausen. Im Unterricht spielt man mit dem GTR (grafischer Taschenrechner) Tetris oder Snake XD


----------



## Hackseputt (22. November 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Jau, besser Lesen.
> Es geht hier um MP3-Player, nicht um dumme Handys.



und von was sprach ich ? Vom iPod touch. Also: besser Lesen XD


----------



## Bloodletting (22. November 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> und von was sprach ich ? Vom iPod touch. Also: besser Lesen XD



Ich les da nur iPod.
Und alle Eigenschaften des iPhones.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. November 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich les da nur iPod.
> Und alle Eigenschaften des iPhones.



Und das ist =Ipod Touch oder auch Itouch.


----------



## Vanth1 (22. November 2009)

am anfang hatte ich den nano 2g mit 2 gb,das hat dan nach ner zeit nicht mehr gereicht.Am anfang waren es einpaar hip hop lieder.jetzt bin ich auf metal umgestiegen also hab ich mir vor einem halben jahr einen Ipod nano 4g mit 16gb gekauft und war stolz auf den speicher.Tja mittlerweile sind 14gb voll ....
ich hab ihn aus ebay statt für 200 für 120 euro neu bekommen mit garantie etc,hab halt ne versteigerung gewonnen^^
Naja ich hätte aber auch 180 zahlen können und hätte nen itouch mit 32 gb oder was auch immer,hätt ich mehr von,ich bereue es das ich nicht damals den touch genommen hab.
Im großen und ganzen sind die apple geräte super!Hol dir einen Ipod würde ich sagen...aber schau erstmal wieviel GB du brauchst!^^


----------



## Bloodletting (22. November 2009)

Ich hab meinen  iPod Classic 120GB für 200 Euro bekommen. (Irgendein Marketplace Händler bei Amazon)
Bei einem MP3-Player bekommste nicht mehr Speicherplatz und trotzdem noch ordentliche Bedienung, Support und gute Verarbeitung, als bei genau diesem Ding. :]


----------



## Thoor (22. November 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen  iPod Classic 120GB für 200 Euro bekommen. (Irgendein Marketplace Händler bei Amazon)
> Bei einem MP3-Player bekommste nicht mehr Speicherplatz und trotzdem noch ordentliche Bedienung, Support und gute Verarbeitung, als bei genau diesem Ding. :]


Ipod ohne SMS/Telefon = Itouch was ein Media Player ist, noch Fragen?


----------



## Bloodletting (22. November 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ipod ohne SMS/Telefon = Itouch was ein Media Player ist, noch Fragen?



Ja eine hab ich noch. Was willst Du eigentlich noch von mir?


----------



## Hackseputt (22. November 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich les da nur iPod.
> Und alle Eigenschaften des iPhones.



und des iPods. iPhone hätte noch Kamera, SMS & Anruffunktion gehabt

Ich finde den iPod touch super in Bedienbarkeit. und mit 62 GB solltest du auch genug Speicher haben oder ? Also von meiner Seite ganz klar: iPod touch


----------



## Thoor (22. November 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ja eine hab ich noch. Was willst Du eigentlich noch von mir?


Das kannst du mir definitiv nicht erfüllen.


----------



## Bloodletting (22. November 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Das kannst du mir definitiv nicht erfüllen.



Ui, ein versteckter Flame.
Ein ganz Schlauer bist du.


----------



## Soramac (22. November 2009)

Um was gehts denn hier, eine Kaufempfehlung oder nur dummes Gelaber?


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2009)

letzteres.


----------



## sympathisant (23. November 2009)

danke an alle die wirklich was zu sagen hatten ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (23. November 2009)

Also wenns Dir nur ums Musik hören geht: iTunes ist einfach nur grottig! Mit Zune kenn ich mich nicht aus, aber wesentlich schlechter als iTunes kanns kaum sein, insofern würd ich Dir eher Zune anraten. Ich selbst hab nen iPod und muss sagen, er wär ein Traum, wenn das elende iTunes nicht wär. Das ist echt abartig.


----------



## sympathisant (23. November 2009)

aber man kann doch sicher seine selbst erstellte mp3-sammlung (DRM-frei) drauf abspielen?

wie gesagt: mir gehts nur um die musik und ne ordentliche bedienbarkeit. 5 GB dürften auch locker reichen. brauche keine apps, nicht unbedingt WLAN und auf keinen fall fotoapparat oder ähnliches.


----------



## Davatar (23. November 2009)

Du kannst Dir ja einfach mal iTunes runterladen, ein paar MP3 importieren und Dir daraus Deine Listen machen. Dann siehst Du gleich obs Dir gefällt, ist ja kostenlos. Ich find die Bedienbarkeit wirklich grottenschlecht. Die Bedienbarkeit vom iPod selbst hingegen ist kinderleicht und auch super. Aber eben, das doofe iTunes o_O


----------



## sympathisant (23. November 2009)

wie? ich muss meine privaten mp3s nach itunes importieren um sie auf dem ipod abspielen zu können?


----------



## Davatar (23. November 2009)

Jau.

Edit: Also das wird nur lokal importiert auf Deinem PC, nicht irgendwie hochgeladen in den Store oder sowas.

Editedit: Bei der Installation von iTunes wird übrigens QuickTime mitinstalliert und das bringt man nur schwer wieder von der Kiste runter. Wobei angeblich kann man die Installationsdatei extrahieren und das Installationsprogramm von QuickTime löschen, so dass dann nur iTunes installiert wird. Obs funktioniert weiss ich nicht, hab ich nicht ausprobiert. Ich hab den ganzen Mist auf meinem "Müll-Laptop" installiert, bei dems mich eh nicht gross stört wenn son Mist drauf ist.


----------



## sympathisant (23. November 2009)

mhhh. also damit ist der ipod gestorben.

will die dinger per USB oder notfalls WLAN da raufkopieren und dann hören. aber ein ernstgemeintes danke für die info.


----------



## Hackseputt (23. November 2009)

ac komm, so schlimm ist iTunes auch nicht. Du ziehst alle Deine Files in die Mediathek, und kopierst sie dann auf deinen iPod. Du kannst dir entweder direkt in iTunes ne Liste zusammen stellen oder aufm iPod. Kannst auch gebrannte oder aus Youtube gedownloadete Files drauf machen, ist etwas umständlcuher als bei "normalen" MP3-Playern wo du einfach nur die Ordner rüberziehst. Aber schlimm, komplieziert oder umständlich ist es wirklich nicht


----------



## Tikume (23. November 2009)

Du wirst halt nur gegängelt und wenn Du die Sachen wieder runterladen willst geht das doch meines Wissens ja auch nicht so einfach.


----------



## Abrox (23. November 2009)

Nimm nen Zune. Obama hat auch einen. Und der mächtigste Mann in America kann nicht irren.

Das tolle: Hat er ihn dabei und du bist nah genug dran, kannst du in seine Playlist sehen ^^


----------



## Hackseputt (23. November 2009)

wtf ist gegängelt ?
und runterladen ist voll easy, hab zwar noch nix gekauft, weil mann das dann nur aufm iPod hat und sich (glaube ich zumindest) nicht aufn Rechner laden kann, aber wenn ich mir den Buffedcast runterlade, klickst(drückst^^) du ihn an und in weniger als 1 min. ist es runtergeladen und du kannst es dir anhören.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> wtf ist gegängelt ?
> und runterladen ist voll easy, hab zwar noch nix gekauft, weil mann das dann nur aufm iPod hat und sich (glaube ich zumindest) nicht aufn Rechner laden kann, aber wenn ich mir den Buffedcast runterlade, klickst(drückst^^) du ihn an und in weniger als 1 min. ist es runtergeladen und du kannst es dir anhören.


Wenn du es direkt im iTunes-Shop kaufst hast du es auch auf dem Rechner...


----------



## Hackseputt (23. November 2009)

ok, und kann man es dann z.B. auch auf ne CD brennen ?


----------



## EspCap (23. November 2009)

> Du wirst halt nur gegängelt und wenn Du die Sachen wieder runterladen willst geht das doch meines Wissens ja auch nicht so einfach.


Nope, wenn man was gekauftes neu runterladen will kauft man es einfach nochmal. 
Dann kommt eine 'Sie haben diesen Artikel bereits gekauft, erneut kostenlos herunterladen?'-Meldung und man kann es nochmal runterladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> ok, und kann man es dann z.B. auch auf ne CD brennen ?


Ja, es wird ganz einfach im iTunes-Ordner gespeichert, dann kannst du es brennen.


----------



## Hackseputt (23. November 2009)

ohh cool danke, wusste ich nicht. Noch ein Grund der für den iPod spricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2009)

Wenn man den iPod als externe Festplatte braucht, kann man dann nicht auch so Lieder rauf tun? Habe ich bei mir nie getestet.


----------



## Hackseputt (23. November 2009)

ne funktionier nicht
aber was mir noch einfällt, die neuen Serien haben nen eingebauten Lautsprecher.


----------



## Vanth1 (27. November 2009)

Ne frage zum itouch da ich ihn mir demnächst hole den 3g tocuh:
Wenn ich schuffle mache,den touch ausmache,da ich z.b. schule hab und danach anmache,ist er wieder beim selben lied oder muss man die musikliste immer wieder neu anmachen?
Und überhaupt im allgemeinen:wenn ich z.b. apps benutze oder im internet bin oder so und die musik dazu nur stoppe,muss ich die schuffle funktion beim wieder start von itunes wieder beanspruchen?
Ich hab einfach soviele Lieder und da benutzt ich gern schuffle um danach sozusagen imer weiter zu hören und das ist es schon scheiße wenn ich dan beim 500 lied war über schuffle und dan wieder von vorn hören muss^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. November 2009)

Du kannst immer da weiterhören wo du aufgehört hast. Vom häufigen aus- und anschalten würde ich dir aber eher abraten weil das alles andere als gut für den Akku ist, einfach in Standby und den Ton weg und gut ist.
Heute gibts übrigens im Applestore 21-41&#8364; Rabatt für den iPod Touch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. November 2009)

Rabatt bei Apple heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-TR€M€ (27. November 2009)

Was nur immer alle mit dem I-Pod haben. Allein dass es Apple bis dato immer noch nicht auf die Reihe gebracht hat, Drag-&-Drop zu implementieren, disqualifiziert das Ding für mich.
Ich will meinen Player per USB anstöpseln, und ein paar Sekunden danach mit einem einfachen "Maus gedrückt halten" die Musikordner auf den Player ziehen. Abstöpseln. Hören.

Extra-Software installieren? Ständige Updates? I-Tunes Zwang? Nein, danke.

Von Phillips gibt es diese kleinen Silberteile, wo ganz ohne großen Schnick-Schnack alles drin steckt, um Musik zu hören. Ein Display, das lediglich Interpret und Song, sowie daneben die Laufzeit anzeigt. Ach und eine Ladeanzeige gibt es auch noch. Das Ding ist seit 2 Wochen jeden Morgen/Abend für 45 Minuten im Einsatz. Der Akku ist nach wie vor auf Höchststand. Das ist eben der Vorteil, wenn kein aufwendiges Display die Batterie frisst.

Phillps Player - Der Link zu Amazon für mehr Infos.

Klar, es gibt keine Funktionen für Spiele, Cover-Flow-Zeugs und ähnliches. Aber das Ding erfüllt seinen Zweck, passt in die Hosentasche und hat eine sehr lange Laufzeit.


----------

